# Teesside & Middlesbrough



## Christo_bear

I'll shortly be taking part in the Thursday night campaign that is starting in GW Middlesbrough.

I'm just wondering does anyone else use here as their local and has anyone been to the new games club near the Bus Terminal?

Cheers,

Chrissy


----------



## Bayonet

Christo_bear said:


> I'll shortly be taking part in the Thursday night campaign that is starting in GW Middlesbrough.
> 
> I'm just wondering does anyone else use here as their local and has anyone been to the new games club near the Bus Terminal?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chrissy


Hello mate,

I was down at MBorough GW last week and the manager mentioned the campaign - It sounds very interesting and I'm tempted to give it a shot. I'm at Uni up here but I'm on a Paramedic course so I only end up in MBorough for about 6-7 weeks per term then I'm back in Yorkshire on the Ambulances so I was a little hesitant about getting too committed to anything.


----------

